# China unicom



## XxACHILLESxX (May 22, 2011)

Hey folks, anyone using China Unicom thats having problems receiving international text messages? I've been able to use China Mobile without any problems but I want to utilize the 3G functions on my iPhone, which means China Unicom is a must. lane:


----------



## XxACHILLESxX (May 22, 2011)

ok, used 3 different iPhone 4's and a regular motorola handset with several Cina Unicom Sim Cards. Is anyone here using China Unicom? If so can you receive international textmessages? aaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## sandyzeng (Jan 18, 2011)

trust me,no problem with the China Unicom for receiving international textmessage


----------



## dj_freace2002 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well thats the problem in general setting and receiving international messages.
I got the problem solved very easy 
In Hong Kong example China Mobile Provider in HK offers already the dual sim
1 Sim and 2 Numbers.
The roaming rates are so cheap, almost the same like the local ones in China.
ALso I can get packages like 400minutes for 200HKD.
Then your number is not controlled by the chinese filter


----------



## sherrain (Feb 15, 2012)

Hell nooooooooo !!!!!!!!! China unicom is cheaper but its signal really sux consider using china mobil it'll be better.


----------



## MrChris (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a china mobile Work phone and a China Unicom personal mobile. Both sims had to be "released" by the provider to send and recieve international sms. 
It was farely simple, simply go to a main outlet for these providers and you can register the sim cards there. Took about 30 minutes each.
Hope that helps


----------

